
​Supercomputers: All Linux, all the time - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/supercomputers-all-linux-all-the-time/
======
jdmoreira
I'm very ignorant of supercomputers but I can't really see how/why linux is a
better choice than library oses / unikernels for this.

